# Randomness, again



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I took the heathens to the school Wednesday to play on the baseball field and got some random shots... First.. a wore out Rolls Royce.




























I came across this bug, I believe it's a locust or something relative to a locust (can't remember what they're called), and this one had clearly been in a battle with something. Considering it was still alive and moving around quite well, I reckon it won the battle, lol. Just thought I'd share with ya.

The Injury
















Rounding 1st base, lol








Safe at 1st... (it kept coming towards me lol)








Hangin 6 lol








Still hangin in there








Intriguing little bug...








It was trying to get me again

















Notice the wound here... !?

Well, hope you enjoyed my randomness lol. Thanks so much for looking.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a weird looking bug I've never seen anything like it.
Roller looks great he has such a sweet face


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw! Thanks Krystal. He's a sweet boy, very loveable and gentle with Trinity (except when he has the zoomies, lol). He's a mama's boy, though. He's also very protective of Trinity and me. He don't like anybody coming near us. Don't let that sweet face fool ya.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Aww, what type of dog is Rolls Royce? He is adorable!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> Aww, what type of dog is Rolls Royce? He is adorable!


Honestly, I don't know. Best guess would be Lab/GSD mix. He's a shelter mutt. But Thank You for your compliment!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

pfft, Mutt or not he is still a good looking dog.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like the Locust we have here in Louisiana, he looks like he came out of his shell not that long ago


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a handsome boy! And that bug looks like a Cicada.

Cicada:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fb/Tibicen_linnei.jpg

This is a locust:
http://www.pestproducts.com/images/Desert-Locust.jpg

Cicadas are really cool, they made very loud sounds that freak Dakota out.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow I googled images of both and it appears that we call the locust when they are really a Cicada...... the images of a actual Locust looks like a grasshopper


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

They are grasshoppers  
Locust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool lookin bugger u got there. U should keep him.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

its a cicada in its terminal phase. people actually eat them in some countries too =p


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

thats a cicada. a lot of people in the south call them locusts. we have about 20 on our front porch every night. my cat loves them!! and your dog is lovely. i love his ears!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

@Celestial88, that was what I was trying to think of.. they did a broadcast on the news here in mid-late Spring about how they destroy the trees/plants here in East TN and how to protect against them lol. I couldn't think of it, but knew it started with a C lol. 

Thanks everyone for your compliments. Roller's my love-bug puppy. His ears have so many different looks to them, it's funny. Sometimes they almost go half prick they're trying to stand, but I believe at 6 1/2 months old, if they were going to stand, they would have already.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww yeah see down here we call them locusts, cause grasshoppers are just taht down here grasshoppers, lmaooo. Great pics mah,


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics bev  looks like a locusts to me... but you know here in east tn we have our own terms for eveything


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> awwww yeah see down here we call them locusts, cause grasshoppers are just taht down here grasshoppers, lmaooo. Great pics mah,


Lol mah.. you know how us Texans do it ha ha.



circlemkennels said:


> great pics bev  looks like a locusts to me... but you know here in east tn we have our own terms for eveything


Yeah, Jessie... I'm still learning the "native language" here in E. TN lol. I think the one that gets me the most, is "you'ns" ha ha. I SMH every time I hear someone around here say it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

HAHA!I love the way people in the south talk.
Roller looks different everytime I see him.He already looks just a little more grown than he did in the pics you posted the other day.He's a cutie!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

dixieland said:


> HAHA!I love the way people in the south talk.
> Roller looks different everytime I see him.He already looks just a little more grown than he did in the pics you posted the other day.He's a cutie!


I know, its crazy isn't it Lisa!? Roller's growing so fast its just amazing... I'm gonna work on a new signature banner showing when I first got him (when I was watching him) to now... it'd be interesting to see how he's grown lol. He says thank you for the compliment and he sends kisses. He's not much of a kisser, but he's not a sloppy, slobbery kisser either lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I remember when I lived in PA as a teenager, they all said "youns" I was like wtheck is that word, they laughed and said what does y'all mean  So same thing just sounds totally different


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, everyone has their own lingo lol. What is really shocking is when someone doesn't use slang of any type. Example, at one of my jobs, we have a young boy (16 y/o) working there, and every time someone is leaving the restaurant, he says "Have a good night you all." It's so strange hearing someone use what we consider proper American English lol. I laugh every time and can't help it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahha I think I'd laugh as well mah, too funny


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love the way y'all slides off the tongue,especially when someone has a nice southern accent to go with it.I met someone my husband works with for the first time the other night along with his wife(who is from Boston).When it was time for them to leave i told them it was nice to meet y'all,she just gave me a weird look.lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol Lisa! I guess so. Them darn Yankees think all us southerners are strange lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: That they do!Can't really blame them though.lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah that's cause we are strange, but I wouldn't have it any other way, lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Me neither Tye! I like me just the way I am lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

And I like you just the way you are mah  And I like myself as well


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> And I like you just the way you are mah  And I like myself as well


:clap: I like you pretty alright too mah! You're cool beans in my book lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Roller is a ham! I love those locusts.....I think they are cute in a buggy sort of way lol!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Roller is a ham! I love those locusts.....I think they are cute in a buggy sort of way lol!


Yes he is! We love him though. He's a good boy. Yeah, I'm interested in bugs and stuff, and when I found the poor thing, I couldn't resist taking pictures lol.


----------

